
Why you shouldn’t trust your food cravings - hhs
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190524-food-cravings-are-they-a-sign-of-nutritional-deficit
======
unwind
Meta: if anyone wonders about the tray of weird-looking rolls with white stuff
in them that the kid in the fourth image is carrying, those are Swedish semlor
[1]. Not my favorite, but they're good and quite the deal every year (they're
associated with Lent before Easter, traditionally).

That strikes me as a very odd choice, when writing about food cravings in a UK
publication, since I really would expect them to be unknown in the UK.

Searching Getty Images beings up more pictures, you can see the same kid help
out making them too [2]. Cute. :)

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semla](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semla)
[2]
[https://www.gettyimages.com/photos/semla](https://www.gettyimages.com/photos/semla)

~~~
ASalazarMX
Thank you. NOW I crave them.

